# The Havanese as a Service dog.



## anna7 (4 mo ago)

Does anyone use their Havanese as a Service dog or is their dog in training to be a service dog. Molly-Mo 18 weeks just met with her trainer for the first time today. Her trainer was very excited on how attentive Molly was for her age. I think this is the first time she is working with Havanese. Molly will be trained as a PSD service dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

anna7 said:


> Does anyone use their Havanese as a Service dog or is their dog in training to be a service dog. Molly-Mo 18 weeks just met with her trainer for the first time today. Her trainer was very excited on how attentive Molly was for her age. I think this is the first time she is working with Havanese. Molly will be trained as a PSD service dog.


I certainly know people who use Havanese and other small dogs as successful service dogs. As long as the task that the dog needs to do is physicslly within his or her capability, they can do it! I know diabetic and seizure dogs. Unfortunately for the one Havanese PTSD service dog I know, it did not work out. But it was not the dog’s fault. The person had really severe mental illness problems, was severely neglecting the dog, and the person’s family asked that the breeder take the dog back. But it had nothing to do with the dog’s capability to do HIS job. He is lovely.


----------



## Celt (Jul 1, 2021)

I hope everything works out and she is eventually certified as a service dog. 

Best of luck to you both! Keep us updated!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Celt said:


> I hope everything works out and she is eventually certified as a service dog.
> 
> Best of luck to you both! Keep us updated!


Just so you know, Celt, there is a lot of training for a service dog, but no certification.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Just so you know, Celt, there is a lot of training for a service dog, but no certification.


yes and no - if you're doing any traveling outside the US you can run into problems with them asking for certification - which doesn't exist in the US. You can probably get your trainers to write something saying they are "certified" to do specific tasks (though some countries ask for specific association certification)... but if you're just in the US then no certification available or needed


----------



## Celt (Jul 1, 2021)

That's good to know thanks to you both.


----------

